# Anyone ever try Takayuki Grand Chef Gyuto 240mm



## Knifehobbyist (Nov 10, 2022)

Good day

Has anyone tried the 
Takayuki Grand Chef Gyuto 240mm western handle? I can’t find much this knife? Is it a laser?


----------



## Benuser (Nov 11, 2022)

Google search
site:kitchenknifeforums.com "grand chef"

and you get a huge list. It happened to be a quite common knife, years ago. Often the first Japanese knife with people coming from Western ones. Never handled it. I would be very surprised if it were anyway close to a laser.


----------



## Nemo (Nov 11, 2022)

I can't look at the the name of this knife without thinking that it's the latest instalment of a popular video game.


----------



## Qapla' (Nov 11, 2022)

OP: Chef Knives To Go has some measurement data for it and a choil shot; perhaps that might answer whether it's what you're looking for.

https://www.**************.com/tagrchaegy24.html


----------



## Knifehobbyist (Nov 11, 2022)

Benuser said:


> Google search
> site:kitchenknifeforums.com "grand chef"
> 
> and you get a huge list. It happened to be a quite common knife, years ago. Often the first Japanese knife with people coming from Western ones. Never handled it. I would be very surprised if it were anyway close to a laser.


I did, they usually talking about the WA handle version, Which has a completely different blade specs as mention by CKTG in the video review. I rarely can find people talking about the western handle version.


----------



## Knifehobbyist (Nov 11, 2022)

Qapla' said:


> OP: Chef Knives To Go has some measurement data for it and a choil shot; perhaps that might answer whether it's what you're looking for.
> 
> https://www.**************.com/tagrchaegy24.html


Thanks, it looks like it can be a laser family. I am not sure because it hard to tell until you actually use the knife, which can be cumbersome for those looking to buy a knife without possibility of return


----------



## enrico l (Nov 11, 2022)

How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## Knifehobbyist (Nov 11, 2022)

enrico l said:


> How much are you looking to spend?


Thanks for reply! My budge max is $300, thanks


----------



## jaydee (Nov 11, 2022)

I had the WA version (240mm) and it is a laser.
Very light and thin; actually too light for my liking.
Not sure the western handle versions are the same:
AOKI Grand Chef Gyuto,24 cm
Very good shop. Just ordered from them but might not be practical for you to order from germany.


----------



## Knifehobbyist (Nov 11, 2022)

jaydee said:


> I had the WA version (240mm) and it is a laser.
> Very light and thin; actually too light for my liking.
> Not sure the western handle versions are the same:
> AOKI Grand Chef Gyuto,24 cm
> Very good shop. Just ordered from them but might not be practical for you to order from germany.


Yeah, I heard the WA version is pretty much a lightsaber. I wish it had a YO handle, I would be all over it. Plus, I love the etching on the knife, I don’t know why the western handle doesnt have the etching. I hate the silk screen on knives, SMH


----------



## ModRQC (Nov 11, 2022)

Geometry on these blades is pretty awful these days. V grind, thick behind the edge. Profiles are curvy. If you slice or rock chop any they won’t hold an edge long. Just saying hoping you might benefit.


----------



## Knifehobbyist (Nov 11, 2022)

ModRQC said:


> Geometry on these blades is pretty awful these days. V grind, thick behind the edge. Profiles are curvy. If you slice or rock chop any they won’t hold an edge long. Just saying hoping you might benefit.


Thanks, that was helpful! This knife is out of the question now! Quick question, what does V grind mean? Thanks


----------



## ModRQC (Nov 11, 2022)

Means that if thin behind the edge it would hope to be a laser but has a good chance to suffer from irritable stiction while offering poor food release. If not thin BTE it will squarely be wedgy and unpleasing.

It is it’s name: geometry is pretty much a pure triangle.


----------



## Knifehobbyist (Nov 11, 2022)

ModRQC said:


> Means that if thin behind the edge it would hope to be a laser but has a good chance to suffer from irritable stiction while offering poor food release. If not thin BTE it will squarely be wedgy and unpleasing.
> 
> It is it’s name: geometry is pretty much a pure triangle.


That makes sense, thanks


----------



## Lurkernomore (Nov 11, 2022)

Knifehobbyist said:


> That makes sense, thanks


The v grind thing isn’t exactly true in my experience. They are slightly convex. The wa has a pretty pronounced secondary bevel though, whereas the western ones are smoother and more convex right down to the edge. I can recommend the western style ones. The Wa ones not quite as much, though they’re perfectly usable.


----------



## Knifehobbyist (Nov 12, 2022)

double post


----------



## ModRQC (Nov 12, 2022)

Sligthly convex an illusion of an overpolished thick BTE - from both sides. At least a Misono would just likely have the one.


----------



## zizirex (Nov 12, 2022)

Knifehobbyist said:


> Thanks for reply! Wow, you had the Western Version? Is it laser like? I have a Takamura r2, I want something performs similar to it in 240mm.


if you want something like Takamura, Get Ashi Ginga. it is very similar.


----------



## Knifehobbyist (Nov 13, 2022)

zizirex said:


> if you want something like Takamura, Get Ashi Ginga. it is very similar.


Thanks! I notice people were complaining that the blade is shorter than the what the sizes says. One person said they thought they were giving the wrong knife because it was way shorter than their other knives in the same size.


----------



## Knifehobbyist (Nov 13, 2022)

Lurkernomore said:


> The v grind thing isn’t exactly true in my experience. They are slightly convex. The wa has a pretty pronounced secondary bevel though, whereas the western ones are smoother and more convex right down to the edge. I can recommend the western style ones. The Wa ones not quite as much, though they’re perfectly usable.


Wow, you said you would recommend the western. Would you say it thick behind the edge? Does it have a laser grind? Thanks


----------



## blokey (Nov 13, 2022)

Knifehobbyist said:


> Thanks! I notice people were complaining that the blade is shorter than the what the sizes says. One person said they thought they were giving the wrong knife because it was way shorter than their other knives in the same size.


Sakai knives measure from handle to tip, the neck is counted in length, however this is not the case in western handled Ashi since they have no neck at all.


----------



## Lurkernomore (Nov 13, 2022)

Knifehobbyist said:


> Wow, you said you would recommend the western. Would you say it thick behind the edge? Does it have a laser grind? Thanks


Laser is a made up forum term with no clear definition. An Ashi Ginga is thinner near the edge but those are completely hand ground. As normal grinds go the grand chef is thin and well ground. Mine does hard root vegetables just fine, with no violence needed and no cracked carrots 

All of this is overthinking it. It’s a good knife, reasonably priced, and available. In my opinion the western style ones are well worth giving them a shot. An ashi or takamura would be thinner, there’s no doubt about that.


----------



## Knifehobbyist (Nov 13, 2022)

Lurkernomore said:


> Laser is a made up forum term with no clear definition. An Ashi Ginga is thinner near the edge but those are completely hand ground. As normal grinds go the grand chef is thin and well ground. Mine does hard root vegetables just fine, with no violence needed and no cracked carrots
> 
> All of this is overthinking it. It’s a good knife, reasonably priced, and available. In my opinion the western style ones are well worth giving them a shot. An ashi or takamura would be thinner, there’s no doubt about that.


Thanks for reply! I think I will get it a try!!


----------



## Pisau (Nov 13, 2022)

Knifehobbyist said:


> View attachment 207792



I saw glimpses of the above knife in "Midnight Diner" miniseries. Solo izakaya chef "Master" relies on a shorter version for katsuramuki or to ward off yakuza. The fictional chef is famous for "I'll cook you anything as long as I have the ingredients for it."

If it's good enough for him, ...


----------



## Knifehobbyist (Nov 14, 2022)

Pisau said:


> I saw glimpses of the above knife in "Midnight Diner" miniseries. Solo izakaya chef "Master" relies on a shorter version for katsuramuki or to ward off yakuza. The fictional chef is famous for "I'll cook you anything as long as I have the ingredients for it."
> 
> If it's good enough for him, ...


Wow! Which episode was this?


----------

